# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Jivkovun Bulgar Zulmü İtirafı

## ceydaaa

todor-jivkov.jpgBulgaristan'da komünizm döneminde Türklere karşı girişilen isim değiştirme, Türk azınlığı göçe zorlama ve hapishanelerde işkence kampanyasının bir önemli belgesi daha ortaya çıkarıldı. Bulgaristanın en yüksek tirajlı gazetelerinden Trud, 19 Şubat 2003 tarihli sayısında, dönemin Devlet Başkanı Todor Jivkov'un 23 Haziran 1989 tarihinde yaptığı Moskova ziyareti sırasında dönemin SSCB lideri Mihail Gorbaçov ile yaptığı görüşmenin tutanaklarını yayımladı. Tutanaklara göre, Kremlin Sarayı'nda yapılan görüşmede; Jivkov, Gorbaçov'a, Bulgaristan'dan en az 500 bin Türkü göçe zorlayacaklarını açık açık dile getirdi. İki liderin şu sözleri tutanaklara geçti: Jivkov: Ülkemizde iki büyük sorun var. Birincisi ekonomi. Bunu halletme şansımız var. İkinci sorunumuz ise Müslümanlar. Elimizdeki verilere göre bunların sayısı 800-850 bin civarında. Yıllık nüfus artışları ise 15-16 bin. Eğer bir tedbir almazsak 20 yıl sonra Bulgaristan ikinci bir Kıbrıs'a dönüşecek. Bizim hesaplarımıza göre, 500 bin kişiyi göç ettirmemiz gerek. Ancak sizin de anlayacağınız gibi, Türkiye'nìn bunları kabul etmesi mümkün değil. Bunun için yeni bir politika üretmemiz lâzım. Bunu en kısa sürede hazırlayıp Politbüro'ya sunacağım. Ama kesin görüşümüz şu: Biz bunları asla Türk olarak kabul etmeyeceğiz. Gorbaçov: İki gün önce Büyükelçimiz Çernişev Ankara'dan geldi ve bana Turgut Özal'dan bir not getirdi. Özal sizinle doğrudan görüşme yapmak arzusunda. Bu konuda benden yardım istiyor. Ancak ben bu görüşmenin gerekli olduğundan emin değilim. Jivkov: Siz onlara şöyle cevap verin: Bulgar tarafı görüşmeye hazır, ancak önşart ve gündem istemiyor. Gorbaçov: Turgut Özal en fazla 30 bin kişiye kadar göçmen kabul edebileceğini söylemiş. Jivkov: Biz bu teklifi kabul edebiliriz. Ancak önce görüşmemiz lâzım. Müslümanların Türk olarak nitelendirilmesine karşıyız. Gorbaçov: Siz gerçekten esnek bir yaklaşım gösteriyorsunuz. Bu da çok iyi bir tutum. Türkiye ile ilgili yaptığımız görüşmelerimiz konusunda hiçbir yere hiçbir bilgi vermeyelim. Biz de her Müslümanın Türk olmadığı tarzındaki görüşünüze katılıyoruz. Katil Jivkov yönetimi bu görüşmeden yaklaşık 4 ay sonra devrilmişti. Bu görüşmeden birkaç zaman sonra 20nci yüzyılın en büyük insanlık dramlarından biri yaşanmış ve yüzbinlerce Türk göçe zorlanmıştı. Bulgaristanda kalmaya direnen Türkler de tarihte görülmemiş zulme maruz kalmışlardı. Daha da ilginç olanı Jivkov Bulgaristanda Türk bırakmamaya niyetli olduğunu açık açık söylüyordu. O tarihte aynı olaylar Yunanistanda da yaşanmıştı. Dikkat edilirse bugün de Kıbrısta, Musulda, Kerkükte, Batı Trakyada, Bosnada, Makedonyada, Kırımda, Doğu Türkistanda aynı oyun oynanıyor. Geçmişten alınacak çok ders var.

----------

